# Looking to renovate in Italy



## Kshires (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, we are interested in buying property in rural Italy (no specific area as yet) and then renovating a house on it for use as a family holiday destination and eventually retirement. Can anyone recommend good websites or agents or companies that can assist in finding a suitable property? and has anyone had any experience with getting renovations done in Italy? Many thanks!!


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

With the current market in Italy you might be well advised to buy a property already built. Prices are very negotiable and agents start off immediately by telling you the price is negotiable after telling you the asking price. We have recently purchased a new built property from a developer that was completed at the end of 2010. We negotiated a substantial discount from the asking price. With a finished property you know what you are getting. Renovations can be stressful and you might not get what you thought you were paying for.


----------



## Kshires (Apr 2, 2012)

ruefguet said:


> With the current market in Italy you might be well advised to buy a property already built. Prices are very negotiable and agents start off immediately by telling you the price is negotiable after telling you the asking price. We have recently purchased a new built property from a developer that was completed at the end of 2010. We negotiated a substantial discount from the asking price. With a finished property you know what you are getting. Renovations can be stressful and you might not get what you thought you were paying for.


Many thanks for that - that makes sense! Do you know if it would be feasible to buy the land and then to get something built on it? Thanks again!!


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

That depends where in Italy. Tuscany will almost certainly be no.


----------



## fede (Mar 26, 2012)

Kshires said:


> Hi, we are interested in buying property in rural Italy (no specific area as yet) and then renovating a house on it for use as a family holiday destination and eventually retirement. Can anyone recommend good websites or agents or companies that can assist in finding a suitable property? and has anyone had any experience with getting renovations done in Italy? Many thanks!!


Hi! I've read your message; I'm an italian surveyor (I'm a civil engineer specialized in architecture) and I'm based in north of Italy, in lakes area in Lombardy - I'm just between Garda and Iseo Lakes.
I don't personally know any particular estate agency, but have talked with Property Organizer Ltd. based in London last month and they seems to be quite reputable; nice properties and good staff...
If you need technical support, keep in touch!
I can send you also my web site link; it's not yet completed but can be a way to be in touch.

Have a good luck!
Federica


----------



## Kshires (Apr 2, 2012)

fede said:


> Hi! I've read your message; I'm an italian surveyor (I'm a civil engineer specialized in architecture) and I'm based in north of Italy, in lakes area in Lombardy - I'm just between Garda and Iseo Lakes.
> I don't personally know any particular estate agency, but have talked with Property Organizer Ltd. based in London last month and they seems to be quite reputable; nice properties and good staff...
> If you need technical support, keep in touch!
> I can send you also my web site link; it's not yet completed but can be a way to be in touch.
> ...


Many thanks Federica, it would be gret to keep in touch! I would be interested in seeing your website!

Thanks again!


----------



## fede (Mar 26, 2012)

Kshires said:


> Many thanks Federica, it would be gret to keep in touch! I would be interested in seeing your website!
> 
> Thanks again!


As I told you, the website is nothing special and still in progress; anyway, have a look at my profile and click "view fede's homepage".
If you can't, send me a private message!


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

Kshires said:


> Hi, we are interested in buying property in rural Italy (no specific area as yet) and then renovating a house on it for use as a family holiday destination and eventually retirement. Can anyone recommend good websites or agents or companies that can assist in finding a suitable property? and has anyone had any experience with getting renovations done in Italy? Many thanks!!


i used to work with property here, now retired, but can give you some general information if you wish to contact me... i would hesitate to suggest any one agency over another, i could suggest a few people within certain agencies but to be honest each property has certain inherent difficulties to my mind that even if you get someone recommended to you it does not mean to say everything will work out with that specific property.. i can give you some general pointers , maybe what to avoid, am not sure but i believe some of my posts here could already have a lot of the info that i could give.. anyway if you want to contact me feel free.. am around most mornings here.. or pm me


----------

